

Ask YC: How could this be useful? - mpc

Over the last week I built a digg/reddit social news app while evaluating django. The app ended up coming out really good, but I'm not sure what to with it. Ideas so far are to open-source it, maybe write a django tutorial based on it, or just host it and target it at some group that doesn't have a social news site yet and could use one (I can't think of any, can you?)<p>What should I do? Ideas?
======
thingsilearned
I would make one targeted at women, maybe of specific age groups.

Women make up over 50% of the internet use now and in my opinion seem not to
be represented well on digg/reddit or many of their clones.

With django its easy to setup multiple sites, you could run several instances
of the app to target different niche users and see which ones stick.

------
gscott
If you give the code away for free on your own website that becomes a great
traffic source. Build a few more experiments and give those away for free on
your site and you will have reliable traffic. You could also enhance upon what
you make and charge for others to download the newest versions. As django gets
more popular your site will become more popular and you richer as the result.

